# Bending Wood [or Off Lable Use of the Wagner Wall Paper Steamer]



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Kelly, how long did it take before the Wagner started generating steam? Did you initially fill with hot water?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I haven't ran it for months. When I do, it's with cold water and it only takes about twenty minutes to "come up to steam." Then it runs an hour with no problem.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Your link is spam



> That s an innovative idea to use a wall paper steamer as a wood bender. It s too late that I came across this article today. I have already bought Rocker for bending plywood for a minor project I have got. And it cost me dearly, hard luck.
> 
> - TonyDiaz


----------

